# temperature rise after update

## meyerm

Hi,

after the last update, which included the new xf86-video-intel 2.11.0, my DELL E6400 is always hot and the fan is blowing. The kernel wasn't updated, KDE & Co also not. That's why I suspect the intel driver to be the problem.

The CPU load is most of the time very low and dynamically throtteled to 800MHz. So I don't expect the CPU to be part of the problem (and as I already said, it's clocked down and even then not under high load). The X-server process itself is using 7-8% CPU most of the time and sometimes up to 20% in peaks (with 800 MHz C2D). But this was always the case after switching to KDE 4 and using the composite extensions of KWin. So I blame them for that, but this isn't the (new) reason for the high temperature of the notebook.

Did anybody see the same behaviour after updating?

What shoudl I try to lower the temperature and therefore shutting down the always running fan?

Thanks!

M

----------

## meyerm

I just downgraded the intel-driver to 2.10.0-r1 and the computer still gets hot very shortly after booting. Again, the CPU-load is aroud 0.2 on the 800MHz C2D. There is no relevant I/O on the harddisk (no flashing LED indicator and according to iotop).

What to check further? :-/

----------

## Rexilion

What else did also update? (i.e. also mention the things you consider irrelevant as well please).

----------

## meyerm

Luckily, I seem to haven't clear my elog-directory for some time  :Wink: 

So, the packages updated during the last 2 weeks are:

```
yavin elog # find -mtime -14 | cut -d: -f1,2 | sort | grep -v kde-base

.

./app-admin:syslog-ng-3.1.0

./app-admin:system-config-printer-common-1.1.18-r2

./app-cdr:k3b-1.91.0_rc2

./app-crypt:mit-krb5-1.7-r2

./app-emulation:qemu-kvm-0.12.3-r1

./app-emulation:virtualbox-bin-3.1.4-r1

./app-emulation:virtualbox-bin-3.1.6

./app-emulation:virtualbox-modules-3.1.4

./app-emulation:virtualbox-modules-3.1.6

./app-portage:gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc10-r1

./app-portage:layman-1.3.3

./app-shells:bash-4.1_p5

./app-text:ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r3

./app-text:pdftk-1.41-r1

./app-text:recode-3.6_p17

./dev-db:virtuoso-odbc-6.1.1

./dev-db:virtuoso-server-6.1.1

./dev-java:icedtea6-bin-1.7.1

./dev-java:icedtea6-bin-1.7.2

./dev-libs:apr-1.4.2

./dev-libs:dbus-glib-0.86

./dev-libs:elfutils-0.145

./dev-libs:icu-4.4

./dev-libs:icu-4.4

./dev-libs:libsigc++-2.2.5

./dev-libs:nss-3.12.6-r1

./dev-perl:Authen-SASL-2.14.01

./dev-perl:HTML-Parser-3.65

./dev-perl:URI-1.54

./dev-ruby:rubygems-1.3.5-r3

./dev-ruby:rubygems-1.3.6

./dev-ruby:tzinfo-0.3.18

./dev-ruby:tzinfo-0.3.19

./dev-texlive:texlive-xetex-2009

./dev-vcs:git-1.7.0.4

./gnome-base:gconf-2.28.0-r1

./gnome-base:gconf-2.28.1

./gnome-base:librsvg-2.26.2

./gnome-base:orbit-2.14.17

./gnome-base:orbit-2.14.18

./gnome-extra:libgsf-1.14.17

./gnome-extra:libgsf-1.14.18

./kde-misc:basket-1.80

./kde-misc:publictransport-0.8_beta

./media-gfx:digikam-1.2.0

./media-libs:gst-plugins-bad-0.10.17

./media-libs:gst-plugins-bad-0.10.18

./media-libs:gst-plugins-good-0.10.17

./media-libs:gst-plugins-good-0.10.21

./media-libs:libao-1.0.0

./media-libs:libart_lgpl-2.3.20

./media-libs:libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1

./media-libs:libmodplug-0.8.8

./media-libs:libogg-1.2.0

./media-libs:libsdl-1.2.14-r2

./media-libs:libvorbis-1.3.1

./media-libs:mesa-7.8

./media-libs:mesa-7.8.1

./media-libs:pdflib-7.0.4_p4-r1

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-dvb-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-dvb-0.10.18

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-faac-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-faac-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-faac-0.10.18

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-faad-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-faad-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-faad-0.10.18

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-flac-0.10.21

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.21

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.18

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-soup-0.10.17

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-soup-0.10.21

./media-plugins:gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.21

./media-plugins:kipi-plugins-1.2.0

./media-sound:amarok-2.3.0-r1

./media-sound:traverso-0.49.1

./media-sound:wavpack-4.60.1

./net-analyzer:tcpdump-4.1.0-r1

./net-analyzer:tcpdump-4.1.1

./net-analyzer:wireshark-1.2.6-r1

./net-analyzer:wireshark-1.2.7

./net-dns:idnkit-1.0-r1

./net-fs:samba-3.5.2

./net-libs:libpcap-1.1.0

./net-libs:libpcap-1.1.0-r1

./net-libs:libpcap-1.1.1

./net-libs:xulrunner-1.9.2.3

./net-libs:xulrunner-1.9.2.3-r1

./net-misc:dhcpcd-5.2.1

./net-misc:dhcpcd-5.2.2

./net-misc:networkmanager-0.8-r1

./net-misc:openssh-5.4_p1-r2

./net-print:cups-1.4.3

./net-wireless:bluez-4.63

./perl-core:Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.026

./perl-core:Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.026

./perl-core:IO-Compress-2.026

./sci-libs:gsl-1.14

./sys-apps:busybox-1.16.0

./sys-apps:dbus-1.2.24

./sys-apps:keyutils-1.2-r2

./sys-boot:syslinux-3.86

./sys-devel:gcc-4.3.4

./sys-devel:gettext-0.17-r1

./sys-devel:m4-1.4.14-r1

./sys-devel:make-3.81-r2

./sys-libs:pam-1.1.1-r2

./sys-libs:talloc-2.0.1-r1

./sys-libs:tdb-1.2.0-r2

./sys-libs:timezone-data-2010g

./sys-libs:timezone-data-2010h

./sys-power:pm-utils-1.3.0-r1

./www-client:chromium-5.0.342.9

./www-client:mozilla-firefox-3.6.3

./www-client:rekonq-0.4.0

./www-plugins:adobe-flash-10.0.45.2-r1

./x11-apps:intel-gpu-tools-1.0.2

./x11-drivers:xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0

./x11-drivers:xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.2

./x11-drivers:xf86-video-intel-2.10.0-r1

./x11-drivers:xf86-video-intel-2.11.0

./x11-libs:libdrm-2.4.20

./x11-libs:pixman-0.18.0
```

This list excludes all kde-base packages to make it better readable. The update to KDE 4.4.2 from 4.4.1 was done last week... and even if I don't suspect it, this could of course also be some problem. I just didn't suspect KDE since 4.4.1->4.4.2 is a minor update, the CPU load is negligible, iotop show almost no activity (nepomuk & co  :Wink:  ) and even intel_gpu_top shows very low activity (93% idle) as long as I don't move around the mouse etc. So while it's an older update, I wanted to mention it since I'm no longer sure when the heating started...

Thanks for having a look!

----------

## Rexilion

Perhaps (I'm not sure), maybe you should consider trying powertop. It shows you stuff that use a lot of power (read CPU cycles). It might give you a clue  :Smile:  .

----------

## meyerm

Thank you for trying to help me  :Smile: 

I just verified that the behaviour is due to a running desktop. On the console the ACPI-temperature ist always around 37/38 degrees. Starting KDE with a testuser (completely new, no compositing) raised the temperature to 40 degrees, but this time with running fan  :Sad:  . So simply starting KDE and letting it running idle is already a problem.

Now looking at powertop:

```
Cn                Avg residency       P-states (frequencies)

C0 (cpu running)        (13.3%)

polling           0.0ms ( 0.0%)

C1 mwait          0.0ms ( 0.0%)

C2 mwait          0.3ms ( 3.4%)

C6 mwait          1.5ms (83.3%)

Wakeups-from-idle per second : 683.6    interval: 10.0s                                                         

Power usage (5 minute ACPI estimate) :   0.2 W (249.5 hours left)

Top causes for wakeups:

  37.9% (152.0)       <interrupt> : extra timer interrupt 

  25.5% (102.2)         konqueror : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup) 

  17.7% ( 70.9)              kwin : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup) 

   6.2% ( 24.8)       <interrupt> : iwlagn, firewire_ohci 

   5.1% ( 20.5)       <interrupt> : i915@pci:0000:00:02.0 

   2.0% (  8.0)           cc1plus : __mod_timer (rh_timer_func)

   1.1% (  4.5)                 X : __mod_timer (i915_hangcheck_elapsed)

   0.8% (  3.1)            amarok : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)

   0.6% (  2.3)            kopete : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)

   0.5% (  2.0)            mysqld : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)

   0.2% (  1.0)            okular : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)

   0.2% (  1.0)                 X : i915_add_request (delayed_work_timer_fn)

   0.2% (  1.0)              kget : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)

   0.2% (  0.9)       <interrupt> : PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad

   0.2% (  0.7)      <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts

   0.1% (  0.5)       <interrupt> : ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb5, uhci_hcd:usb8, eth0

   0.1% (  0.5)   hald-addon-stor : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
```

So, to me it looks like most of the time the CPU is not only clocked down but also in an energy saving state. Currently there are two okulars with PDFs, a konqueror with this post, a konsole showing powertop and the normal background processes (offline kopete, korgac, wpa_gui, kget and amarok) active.

----------

## Rexilion

Nothing wrong I guess. Perhaps you could try XFCE just to compare and see if the fan stops spinning.

----------

